# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Perú es el mayor proveedor de conchas de abanico congeladas de Francia

## Bruno Cillóniz

Representa el 19% del valor total importado por ese país.  *Lima, jun. 23 (ANDINA).* Perú se ha convertido en el mayor proveedor de conchas de abanico congeladas para el mercado francés, el mercado más grande del mundo para este producto, concentrando el 19 por ciento del valor total de las importaciones de Francia, informó la consultora de marketing de productos pesqueros en Europa, Marie Christine Monfort Consultant.  
Francia ha incrementado significativamente sus importaciones de conchas de abanico congeladas, pasando de 14,002 toneladas en el año 2000 a 22,142 toneladas en el 2009. 
En el 2009 Francia importó conchas de abanico congeladas de cinco proveedores principales en el mundo: Perú, Estados Unidos, Argentina, Chile y Canadá, señaló la consultora en su informe Conchas de abanico frescas y congeladas en los productos franceses y su desempeño en el 2010. 
La consultora afirma que Perú y Chile son proveedores regulares de la concha de abanico llamada argopecten purpuratus, destinada principalmente al mercado al por menor. 
La exportación de estos productos se realiza en envases de 300, 400 y 500 gramos con 20 a 30 piezas por libra, o 20 a 40 piezas por libra y se venden entre 14 y 17 euros el kilo.  
Señaló que los precios asequibles de las conchas de abanico se han convertido en su gran ventaja competitiva, pero advirtió que este año será más difícil para los proveedores debido a la caída del euro frente al dólar, lo que obligará a diseñar estrategias de mercado más competitivas. 
En un período de precios más elevados, nuevos esfuerzos serán necesarios para mantener las ventas. Por ello este período puede representar una oportunidad de investigar nuevas estrategias que no estén basadas exclusivamente en el precio, acotó. 
Las estrategias de mercado pueden incluir el desarrollo de productos, posicionamiento de productos y una comunicación más fluida con los compradores. 
Francia es el mayor importador de conchas de abanico con más de 180 mil toneladas consumidas al año. 
Argentina vende la variedad zygochmalys patagonica que generalmente se comercializa como comida preparada y en bolsas con productos pequeños. 
En los últimos años Japón se ha convertido en el principal proveedor de Francia de la variedad pecten yessoensis, mientras que Estados Unidos, con diez años en el mercado francés, es el mayor vendedor de placopecten magallanicus.  
Grandes volúmenes de especies importadas entran al mercado para complementar los desembarques locales de pecten maximus (10,000 a 15,000 toneladas) y aequipecten opercularis.Temas similares: Artículo: Exportadores desarrollan agenda para posicionar a Perú como proveedor mundial de alimentos Artículo: Mayor distribuidora de bebidas espirituosas finas de Francia comercializará pisco Artículo: Exportaciones de conchas de abanico a Unión Europea crecieron 77% en primer trimestre Artículo: Exportaciones de congelados de conchas de abanico crecieron en 88.9% en el 2010 Artículo: Adex: Perú en vías de ser reconocido como gran proveedor de alimentos del mundo

----------

